# Here they are!!!! (puppy pics)



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

My fiancé and I got to see our puppy today!! We were soooo happy!!! 

It was so hard to choose between the three the breeder (Kim from Tomiskaway Kennels) recommended for us. We had it narrowed down to three beautiful girls. It took us an hour or so to pick!

We're picking her up in 3 weeks! Can't wait!!!

Here are some pics of the puppies (they are four weeks and four days old).

The first pic is of all the puppies around me. The second is of my fiancé, our little girl puppy and I. The third is of me getting puppy kisses. And the fourth is our little girl and her sister sleeping on a toy we brought (with our cats smell on it).


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

They are adorable! Do you have a name chosen yet?


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Congrats!! What a cutie she is!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> They are adorable! Do you have a name chosen yet?


I keep changing my mind, but lately it's been Mia 
(like Mamma Mia)

Need to make up my mind soon :doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are all a bunch of cuties. It must have been hard to pick one. Love the one of them curled up on the toy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

She is sooo cute! I want a puppy too!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That must have been a tough place to leave. Those pups are all so similar looking with no variation in color. I hope we get tons of pictures when the puppy comes home.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

She's adorable! Congrats! I remember how hard it was to pick out our boy this summer. We had 3 boys to choose from. We ended up picking Tucker because he was the first to come right up to us and crawled into my lap.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*Puppies, puppies, puppies...*

I know how excited you must be!! You look so happy in your picture and the puppy is adorable. My puppy just turned four weeks old this Saturday, I'm getting a male and am still working on a name. The time seems to be going so slow..it reminds me of when I was a little girl and could hardly wait for Christmas. I love the name you picked out -- she looks like a Mia.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

How adorable!!  Congrats!! You will have so much fun and I'm sure you will be going crazy over the next few weeks until you can bring her home


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Adorable!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations! She is adorable. I am also getting a new girl puppy this Saturday! The wait is so hard.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

So So cute!!! You all look very happy. Mia is a sweet name . Now the wait...


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

owwww,they are so cute!!!I want one too.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Aw those are such cute little puppies! I like the picture of the pup giving you a kiss  cute.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

windfair said:


> I know how excited you must be!! You look so happy in your picture and the puppy is adorable. My puppy just turned four weeks old this Saturday, I'm getting a male and am still working on a name. The time seems to be going so slow..it reminds me of when I was a little girl and could hardly wait for Christmas. I love the name you picked out -- she looks like a Mia.


Yes, time seems to be going by so slowly and I totally understand about your comparison with being a little girl at Christmas time! That's how I feel! We'll be getting our puppies almost at the same time! 

Which breeder are you getting yours from?


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That must have been a tough place to leave. Those pups are all so similar looking with no variation in color. I hope we get tons of pictures when the puppy comes home.


Yes. I wanted to take all three! :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww...What a good looking family!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

They are precious! Very hard to choose wasn't it? They are all beautiful! Can't wait to see her home with you!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

GReat looking puppies. I hope we are going to get tons of pictures.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh yes, with a digital camera and 8GBs memory stick, I'll be taking LOTS of pictures!!! LOL!

My cats are both 4 years old and I still take tons! I know for some people it sort of stops after the "novelty" wears off...like with parents... when they get the second kid there's almost no pics of them... (I'm a second child) :


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

The pups are adorable. Who is the dam and sire? And how tall is your fiance?:


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy said:


> The pups are adorable. Who is the dam and sire? And how tall is your fiance?:


The parents are Tomiskaway's Golden Teddy and Tomiskaway's Jenny Daisey Mae

LOL!! My fiancé is 6 feet almost 2 inches. I'm a shorty though at 5 feet 1 inch. So there's a big difference between our heights. :


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

those are the exact heights of my in-laws! they have 3 boys, the tallest is 6' & the shortest (my hubby) is 5'8'', with one in between!

I don't know how you are standing the wait, I would be driving myself crazy already! She is adorable, you all look so happy together!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the puppy pictures- they are heartwarming and adorable pups.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats to you both! The puppies are all adorable, and your Mia is precious. How did you decide?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

And they call it puppy love..... (I'm singing and smiling). You are absolutely beaming.... what a wonderful time. You will cherish those pics more and more as time goes on. Congratulations..... she's beautiful


----------

